# peeing in the house



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

my 2 year old lab has peed in the house twice in the past week. she is potty trained and both times it was shortly after being outside. we did get a new puppy last week but i have been spending more time with her than i normally did before we got the puppy. any suggestions, short of getting rid of her, on how to curb this problem now. and i have " gone western" on her already too


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is she crate trained? It sounds to me like she is expressing her displeasure at having a new puppy in the house. I would be keeping her in the crate until she decides to accept the new puppy. She should get over it soon enough if she gets to spend some time in the crate.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

True story......I have never 'gone western' on any animal. When my lab was always digging in the back yard I put up a sign that said 'NO DIGGING'. Well, he did quit digging...the sign was so big, he couldn't get around it. And my kids laughed at me.....  

But in your case, I would assume the female is just marking her territory. I would think she will quit peeing in you're house when the two dog's get to know each other better.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you that is kinda what i thought other than her little stint with jumping the fence i have not had a single problem with her. and yes she is crate trained and will be spending a lot of time in there till she can pull her head out of her a$$


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got to agree about it likely being in response to the new pup. Just for a day I'd like to crawl into a dog's head and figure out just what the deal is with them concerning urination. It obviously has more significance than just relieving themselves, and seems to be their instinctive way of asserting claims to what they feel is their status or their place. I suspect your dog will stop her new behavior just as soon as the pack hierarchy thing between the new dog and the old one sorts itself out.

When our dog gets upset about changes in the household routine or being left home, the result is sometimes a big wet spot in the middle of our bed. This obviously is a very bad thing, but so far I've not caught the dog in the act, so punishment has seemed pointless. Needless to say, the bedroom door stays shut now.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am glad it wasn't on my bed, both times it has been on the hardwood floor in the dinning room


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Be carefull that she does not equate the crate with punishment. Then you might have a problem getting her in the crate or she might think that she is always being punished when she needs to go in the crate. We have a "time-out" rug in the kitchen. When one of the boys does something that is un acceptable, he gets to lay on the rug and not move from it....while the rest of the family does their thing. Not participating with the pack is punishment in their minds. But besides all of that...the dog needs to know why/what sort of behavior is not acceptable. You really need to catch the dog in the act of the bad behavior, then let them know about your displeasure. 

The peeing sonds like "this is my turf" or reestablishing her territory to the new pup. I cannot take my rat terrier anywhere with out him peeing on everything to say that it is his. Luckily I have not had the peeing contest with my new pup. We have the "hump fest" going on! Both try to establish dominance with dry humping the other. We yell, they stop, 10 minutes later it starts again! 20 lb rat terrier vs. 70 lb pointer! :shock:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i knew males would mark there teritory but i didn't know females did


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Never owned a female dog, only have had males. Never wanted to deal with a dog going into heat and or pups. BTW, one female (the wife) in the house is enough...if you know what I mean :mrgreen:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i got 6...........3 dogs 2 daughters and the wife


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Way too many hormones in one location!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah tell me about it


----------



## FetchExpress (Oct 29, 2007)

She could have a UTI as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Make sure you are cleaning up all accidents with a Natural enzeyme product. Taht should make sure that neither dog an smell where they have gone in the past.


----------

